# Patrick says he'll cut local aid by $128 million



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Patrick says he'll cut local aid by $128 million*
*Boston Globe - 1 hour ago*
By Matt Viser, Globe Staff Governor Deval Patrick announced today that he will cut local aid to cities and towns by $128 million in the current fiscal year and will propose an additional cut of $375 million for the next fiscal year, responding to the *...*
Patrick Seeks $128M Cut In Local Aid Boston Channel.com
NEW ENGLAND: Patrick looking for $1B in state budget cuts NECN


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

So much for more police officers, better raise the FID fees!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

As he sits in his orrafice with the 12 thousand dollar curtains and drives around his 1200 a month Caddy ...shitbag,


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I remember when he promised to a put a thousand new cops on the street. At this rate, i'll be happy if he doesn't fire a thousand cops.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hawk19 said:


> . At this rate, i'll be happy if he doesn't fire a thousand cops.


Dont hold your breath


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.redmassgroup.com/showDiary.do;jsessionid=0A3008D3A3C6BC1CD0AB4D8B17C03FB2?diaryId=3465

"I vaguely remember that a big promise of Deval Patrick's during his run for the Governor's office was to create jobs. His casino scheme alone would create 30,000 new high paying jobs. He was also going to create 1,000 new police jobs to help our streets be safe. With a billion dollar incentive he was going to add 250,000 good, professional jobs to the life sciences industry. Jobs, jobs and more jobs. We would literally be swimming in jobs. 
So what is the score for Deval Patrick after 2 years of running the state? Well, we find ourselves at a 15 year high unemployment rate of 6.9 percent. The biggest job losers are in the professional, scientific and business services communities - the very people that Deval Patrick promised would reap the benefit of his new hope-filled government. I can almost hear Deval Patrick calling me a cynic from here. 
Gee, if you go back 15 years you find yourself just a year or two out of the Dukakis adminsitration."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> "I vaguely remember that a big promise of Deval Patrick's during his run for the Governor's office was to create jobs.


Sounds similar to another Democrat bag o shit that just got elected.


----------



## Chief Wiggins (Oct 16, 2006)

It would not surprise me if the Quinn Bill ends up on the chopping block. :alcoholi:


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chief Wiggins said:


> It would not surprise me if the Quinn Bill ends up on the chopping block. :alcoholi:


Maybe, but wouldn't that lead to the biggest exodus of LE personnel in the commonwealth's history? When you consider how many cops have a bachelors' or masters', wouldn't they be losing 8-10K?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> but wouldn't that lead to the biggest exodus of LE personnel in the commonwealth's history?


What makes you think thats not exactly what hes hoping..they will hire new guys at a lower pay..no details, no quinn bill...I really think thats his long term plan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Deval... you screwed me out of a position with the new officer grant, and may very well bump me out of replacing an already budgeted officer. :fu2: 

Cutting cops at a time when crime rates are DESTINED to go up. That's some long term thinkin' you got thur... I swear they are positioning themselves for martial law. Pull troops out of Iraq... Cut cops... Oh no! We can't handle civil unrest.

I need to stop taking pills.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Sacred Cows on chopping block as Mass. confronts budget crisis*

BOSTON -- Popular programs once considered untouchable on Beacon Hill are suddenly receiving new scrutiny as Gov. Deval Patrick and his administration prepare to close a $1.1 billion budget hole.

From pension reform to the elimination of the Quinn Bill that provides police officers with a salary boost for furthering their education, the adage that "everything is on the table" holds true.

If they have immediate budget impact, they will be on the front burner," said Sen. Steve Panagiotakos, D-Lowell, chairman of the Senate Ways and Means Committee. "Some of these things will (be) and are being discussed, where in the past they've been nonstarters." 
Turning talk into action will be the hard, next step.

The Quinn Bill, enacted by the Legislature in 1970, provides police officers with salary incentives to pursue higher-education degrees in law enforcement and criminal justice.

Increases can range from 3 percent to 30 percent, depending on the level of degree the law-enforcement officer receives. The raise also has a longer-term impact on officers' pensions.

"I think everything is on the table, including that, even though it would actually hurt Lowell if we do that," Panagiotakos said. "These are the discussions going on down here at different levels and among people within the administration."

He said he has not spoken directly with Senate President Therese Murray about the Quinn Bill. The state currently splits the cost of the Quinn Bill down the middle with local cities and towns, allocating $50.2 million in the fiscal year 2009 budget to the program. If the governor or the Legislature moves to eliminate the program this year or next, many municipalities with the perk written into union contracts would be left to foot the entire bill.

"The governor, by doing this, would be putting a Band-Aid over an open wound," said Jerry Flynn, executive director of the New England Police Benevolent Association. "There are other things he can do that won't put cities like Lowell in a worse position when they're also losing local aid." 
Lowell, for example, spends about $2.6 million annually on Quinn Bill benefits, including $1.3 million from the state. City Manager Bernie Lynch said he is reviewing the contracts after hearing from one local lawmaker that the funding might be cut.

Chelmsford spends $414,473 on Quinn Bill benefits, split with the state, but is protected in the contract from dips in state aid. Town Manager Paul Cohen said the town won't be hurt, but officers will receive smaller Quinn bonuses.

Steve Poftak, director of research at the Pioneer Institute, a Boston-based public-policy think tank, said he is surprised the Quinn Bill may take a hit.

"That's always been one of the untouchables," he said. 
Legislative leaders and Patrick have been clear that the financial crisis demands tough decisions that might have been pushed off the agenda in more prosperous times. Patrick's office declined to discuss the specifics of proposals being debated.

Patrick promised comprehensive pension reform in his State of the State address last week. He told reporters that he was troubled, in particular, by some perks in the law such as a provision that allows elected officials under age 55 with more than 20 years of service to boost their pension if they fail to win re-election.

The intent of the law was to protect government employees with a career of service from being unfairly removed because of political motivations. Most recently, however, former Sen. J. James Marzilli has sought to take advantage of the law to boost his own pension from $14,000 a year to $27,000. Marzilli withdrew from his re-election campaign after being arrested on charges that he groped or sexually harassed four women in Lowell.

Other items being discussed among lawmakers and the governor's team include a single contract for teachers statewide that would eliminate the disparity from town to town and potentially save some communities on salary and benefits.

Patrick's proposal for a tiered health-care plan for state workers that would require those earning more to pay higher premiums will also get a closer look after the Legislature declined to address the proposal in August, some lawmakers said.

Changes to employee pension contributions, currently at 11 percent for new employees, are also being discussed.

"People, to some extent, are going to demand it," Poftak said. "People's money is tight and the notion that you can't take some of this stuff on because the political blow-back will be too tough, people will wonder if enough is being done."

The Pioneer Institute has made its own recommendations to balance the budget that would preserve safety-net programs and eliminate those that are not working or unnecessary.

Poftak said he'd like to see some tax credits, such as the film tax credit, cut. He also said the state should consider reducing its work force by about 6,000 people to bring it back to 2004 levels. "You need to use these crises to take on some of these issues," he said.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...k_deflects_questions_on_local_aid_reductions/

-"Lawmakers and budget specialists are also waiting to see if he will tap any of the $1.7 billion remaining in the state's reserve account and whether to push for increasing fees or taxes."

That reserve account, they call it the rainy day fund, right? Well, isn't it raining? Why aren't they tapping into that reserve more?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

alphadog1 said:


> Other items being discussed among lawmakers and the governor's team include a single contract for teachers statewide that would eliminate the disparity from town to town and potentially save some communities on salary and benefits.


Sooo, why would a teacher stay in Jamaica Plain when he/she could make the same salary in Westwood or Southboro?

Bullocks. One state teacher force, one state police force, one state work force. All for the state, the state for all. I've heard this plan before...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It'll work out great especially on paper. 

Budget Advisor: Hey look we saved a lot of money by cutting aid and jobs!

Me: You sure did! Now work won't be done at all, overtime pay! People who were doing the job of 3 are now doing the job of 5! Less police officers, more crime. Either way their would be cuts, but this is pathetic! 

MA should adopt the system CT has. Have one State Trooper patrol 100s of miles in towns the in MA would have a full-time police dept. Of course there are some real small towns in CT, but a good portion of them could benefit from a police force.

Cheapest plan: Merge everyone into the state police, before of course forcing people to retire. Merge the DMH, DMR, DPH, DCR, MWRA and EPOs into the State Police. Then use that as an excuse for not having another academy for the next 10 years. 

After all the union hashing, pension evening out, etc. There will be less cops on the street, but there will be one police force! Better yet do what Mass Highway did! Sub-Contract out, the roads are great during a storm. Besides Mass Highway's tactical plow and run state o/o plows (which there are few of); the Contractors do all the work and such a great job.

Privatize mental health services! What a great idea, let the private companies hold the bag for the mentally ill who are stuck with no insurance (which ran out) while waiting years for a state hospital bed!

Last but not least, privatize corrections and everything else. Why not pay once when you can pay twice! Pay the company a crap load of money. Then instead of paying a state employee say $50,000 a year, you can pay $70,000 for less service to a private corporation!

Rant off


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

And of course the legislators are going to give back the 5.5% raise they just voted themselves, right?

<chirp>

<chirp>

<chirp>

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Save Ferris!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

"Together we can" 1) cut Police Officer jobs 2) create more jobs in my administration 3) drive a brand new Cadillac (I am sure there were no other vehicles available in the state's fleet to drive liberal elites around in) 4) give more money to public schools, especially in the Boston public school system where they do such a fine job 5) forget about how important LE is, especially post 911 and so on and so on...... for those LE Officers who voted for this guy, and believed he would actually add 1000 new officers, shame on you for falling for that. He was a civil rights Attorney for President Clinton folks........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Sooo, why would a teacher stay in Jamaica Plain when he/she could make the same salary in Westwood or Southboro?
> 
> Bullocks. One state teacher force, one state police force, one state work force. All for the state, the state for all. I've heard this plan before...


1935 Germany ?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov. Unveils $28 Billion Budget *

*Proposal $200 Million Less Than Last Year *

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick on Wednesday proposed a series of service cuts, new taxes and deep draws from the state's dwindling rainy day fund to finance the Massachusetts budget amid a national recession and sagging state tax collections.

The Democrat said he planned to close a $1.1 billion deficit for the current fiscal year with $191 million in cuts, $68 million in new taxes or fees, a $327 million withdrawal from the state's rainy day fund and $533 million in federal stimulus money the state is expecting.

Among the cuts is a $128 million reduction in state aid to cities and towns, while among the new revenues is a proposal to extend the state's 5 percent sales tax to store-bought alcohol, as well as candy, soda and other sweetened drinks.
Patrick also unveiled a $27.97 billion budget proposal for the 2010 fiscal year, which begins July 1. It includes $1.6 billion in cuts, including a $375 million cut in local aid -- sure to trigger city and town public safety layoffs and other service reductions.

The budget also calls for $587 million in new taxes, including expanding the state's 5 cents-per-can bottle bill to plain and flavored water, coffee-based drinks and juices and sports drinks. Registry of Motor Vehicle fees would be hiked by $75 million, although fees for hybrid vehicles would be cut to encourage their purchase.

In addition, the budget relies on another $586 million withdrawal from the rainy day fund -- which would reduce its balance to roughly $650 million -- and another $711 million in anticipated federal stimulus money.

"Taken together, these measures are right and necessary steps to get us through these difficult times," the governor said during a Statehouse news conference that kicked off the state's annual budget dance.

The House and Senate will next unveil budgets that work from the governor's proposal. Any differences will have to be worked out in a process that usually takes until June or July.

Legislative Republicans conceded the tough economic times, but said the cuts were necessary only because their Democratic counterparts had allowed spending to grow.

"For the last two years, there has been a feeding frenzy of out-of-control spending on Beacon Hill," said Sen. Richard Tisei of Wakefield and Rep. Bradley Jones of North Reading, the GOP leaders in their respective chambers. "Where does it all end?"

Tisei and Jones warned the tax increases "will have a chilling effect on our economic recovery."

The Massachusetts Restaurant Association said the proposed meals tax increases would discourage business by increasing the size of checks just as the industry is suffering from reduced business and skyrocketing food costs.

Patrick is proposing to increase the state meals tax from 5 percent to 6 percent, generating about $150 million that can be returned to cities and towns based on the formula used to distribute lottery funds. He also wants to let cities and towns levy their own 1 percent meals tax, which would be kept locally. Patrick is proposing similar increases for the state's 5.75 percent hotel/motel tax.

"To single us out from the other things subject to the state sales tax, we believe, is blatantly unfair," said the association's president, Peter Christie.

"Dining out is no more of a luxury than buying a flat-screen television, but they're not talking about increasing the tax on that sale," Christie said. He also warned the 1 percent local-option tax would inevitably be increased over time.

In outlining his ideas, Patrick denied being overly reliant on federal financial assistance, which is the subject of a battle between the Obama administration and congressional Republicans. Patrick said the money he budgeted was new Medicaid funding that appears widely agreed upon and in the mid-range of the state's likely portion.

He also defended the rainy day withdrawals, saying he struck a "very prudent balance" between the cuts, reserve reduction and the federal stimulus reliance.

And the governor defended himself against allegations that his administration is increasingly nicking up state taxpayers with new toll-road transponder fees, the alcohol-tax expansion and the expansion in the items covered by the bottle bill.

"I have looked at what the impact would be if we went deeper in terms of cutting services," said Patrick, adding they would be "even greater."

Harking back to his 2006 campaign theme of "Together We Can," the governor said: "This is about keeping a commitment to a vision of state government which is about all of us, involves all of us and all of us contributing to it."

Michael Widmer, of the nonpartisan, business-backed Massachusetts Taxpayers Foundation, said Patrick has "made the best of a very difficult situation" with his blend of cuts, new revenues and rainy day withdrawals.

Nonetheless, Widmer said he fears the 2010 budget will have to be cut even more, since it assumes tax revenues of $19.5 billion. The foundation projects they will be closer to $18.6 billion.

"Despite the size of these cuts, there may have to be additional cuts before the budget finally reaches the governor's desk," Widmer said.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/18582458/detail.html


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Michael Widmer, of the nonpartisan, business-backed Massachusetts Taxpayers Foundation,


Isn't this the same clown kicking our bag in over details?

How can one be "nonpartisan" and "business-backed"? Doesn't business-backed imply an agenda?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> 1935 Germany ?


Yeah, but it sounded better in the original German...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Local Coverage
*Businesses sick over Deval Patrick's tax binge*

By Hillary Chabot

Craving new revenues, Gov. Deval...

34 Comments

Gallery

Deval's meals tax boost bid not to restaurateurs' taste
Local aid cuts
State police aim to consolidate barracks
*Eagan*: State pulling oldest scam in the book
$191M in cuts on agenda

Gov Deval Patrick OK with TV buy for inmates

*By Jessica Van Sack and Hillary Chabot 
*Thursday, January 29, 2009

In the midst of proposing sweeping budget cuts and a slew of new taxes, Gov. *Deval Patrick* backed the Department of Correction's decision to allow inmates to purchase 117 new flatscreen televisions in time for the Super Bowl.
"The Department of Correction gets to make that decision together with the prisoners," Patrick said. "I might've made a different decision, but it's not my money."
The Herald disclosed yesterday that the DOC plunked down $76,958 for the swanky sets - angering even prison advocates who wondered why the money didn't go toward rehab programs or to improve conditions of overcrowded penitentiaries.
The DOC, which did not return calls yesterday, responded that TVs were paid for with prisoner "canteen" funds, not taxpayer dollars. At any given time, the canteen fund can contain up to $800,000 in cash raised through prisoner purchases of toiletries and other products.
Rep. Kay Khan (D-Newton) said yesterday the massive purchase illustrates the need for a proposal she is pushing to establish a commission to advise the DOC and review its budget. "I would encourage the DOC to take a look at this canteen money and whether there are other ways this money could be spent and other needs that are apparent," she said.

http://bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/2009_01_29_Gov_Deval_Patrick_OK_with_TV_buy_for_inmates/


----------

